# Thyristor as a step down (220V => 120V) for SR540 ?



## Brice (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, I need something to use my 120V 1750W SR540 coffee roaster in Europe (220V)

At first I was looking at stuff like this https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08HZ71LHV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A39HM3R726QBG2&th=1

Buy I noticed Thyristor that are way less expensive, and that have a voltage that can be changed like this :

https://www.amazon.fr/R%C3%A9gulateur-Tension-%C3%A9lectronique-Thyristor-Pr%C3%A9cision/dp/B07X1VX7X8/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Thyristor+R%C3%A9glable&qid=1614016505&sr=8-1#customerReviews

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B083DRSWWM/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B083DRSWWM&pd_rd_w=r9fg8&pf_rd_p=f4954798-e9da-4a90-997c-849a36390bfb&pd_rd_wg=kr5KX&pf_rd_r=22TADDG3R4T2W8HW69ZR&pd_rd_r=8284e21b-29f5-43b7-b43f-647eec47cefb&smid=A27C3VFUSTVDBL&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNEw5WTRZRDJRUU5MJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzg1OTMwM0RZNFZMNUoyVUg1NiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDcyOTcwMjkzMkNZODNPTTc5MSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

Now, someone told me there is a problem due to the peak value of the tension still being high with a thyristor, but want another opinion from here. Do you have any idea ?

Thank you !


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Brice said:


> Hi everyone, I need something to use my 120V 1750W SR540 coffee roaster in Europe (220V)
> 
> At first I was looking at stuff like this https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08HZ71LHV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A39HM3R726QBG2&th=1


 Whilst this is possibly ok (best of the 3 shown) it still has *1 major FLAW* which could make it *DANGEROUS or TERMINAL* to *whatever is plugged into it*.....the FLAW in question is that *"2 way voltage switch" on the rear of the unit* that's used for the voltage INPUT....why is it DANGEROUS ?....well imagine some other user (beside yourself) comes along and decides to turn the unit on....depending upon what (V-input) setting they select (also based on where you are) *could* cause whatever is plugged into the front (V-out) to go *bang/explode/catch-fire/other*.....because all of a sudden *it's just had TWICE it's normal voltage slammed up it *⚡⚡⚡ .....as i said you might know which setting is required; *but does the next person/child know ?*

Me, i'd re-wire it to work on the country i was in....if i was (and i wouldn't) to buy it.



Brice said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/R%C3%A9gulateur-Tension-%C3%A9lectronique-Thyristor-Pr%C3%A9cision/dp/B07X1VX7X8/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Thyristor+R%C3%A9glable&qid=1614016505&sr=8-1#customerReviews


 Safe ??? *i wouldn't turn my back on it*....in fact it would never enter my house....i love my family and *i wouldn't trust this POS as far as i could throw it*....YMMV



Brice said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B083DRSWWM/ref=sspa_dk_detail_4?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B083DRSWWM&pd_rd_w=r9fg8&pf_rd_p=f4954798-e9da-4a90-997c-849a36390bfb&pd_rd_wg=kr5KX&pf_rd_r=22TADDG3R4T2W8HW69ZR&pd_rd_r=8284e21b-29f5-43b7-b43f-647eec47cefb&smid=A27C3VFUSTVDBL&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNEw5WTRZRDJRUU5MJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzg1OTMwM0RZNFZMNUoyVUg1NiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMDcyOTcwMjkzMkNZODNPTTc5MSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbF90aGVtYXRpYyZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


 Look at those PINS where your plug socket would go...what does that tell you ? ....it tells me it's *VERY VERY poor quality*... Look at the wording on the front...LIGHT, *TEMPreTURE* (wtf) and SPEED :classic_blink: ...what exactly is that rotary knob altering ??? (answers on a post-card please) .....any product that can't SPELL things correctly isn't worth *my/your* money (*especially where SAFETY is concerned*).

Again if this thing has got a (real) CE certification then i'll eat my banana bandana.

*The (noise) RF interference* these POS things *generate is scary*....it matters to some and not to others....*your neighbours might not be too happy* because your wiping their radio/tv/other signal out with all the hash these things spew out.....basically....AVOID !!


----------

